

Reverse engineering a superior chinese product - okasaki
http://hackaday.com/2015/01/01/reverse-engineering-a-superior-chinese-product/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8807651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8807651)

